# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.2.3 - Motorola XT615, Samsung S6500, Samsung S5312 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.3 is out!  *Added support for:*
HTC Touch Diamond2 (TOPA210), Samsung GT-S5312, Samsung GT-S6500, LG E425J, Motorola XT615, 
Huawei E5832S, ZTE MF667!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.3 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *HTC Touch Diamond2 (TOPA210* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S5312* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Avatar).
- *Samsung GT-S6500* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E425J* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Motorola XT615* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei E5832S* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *ZTE MF667* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).*Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.4 is out! 
Released some new features and possibilities   Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.4 Release Notes   *Added Italian language (thanks to Mr. Max Ripgsm).**Released some improvements.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

